# Looking to get a gun safe.



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I've been looking to get a gun safe but everytime I think I know which to buy, I find something else or hear about something that changes my mind. Basically, I am curious as to what others think about a safe from Gander Mountain, Dunhams, Lowes, TSC, etc (Basically $500-$900)... versus a safe (non-knock-off Made in USA) from a local gun dealer/safe dealer ($900-$1500) such as Jay's, Michi-Gun, Williams Gun Sight, National Safe, Warren Safe, etc. Is it worth the extra money, or are both going to be defeated with a pry bar and crow bar? I am more concerned about burlary because lets face it, if my house burns down, I've got bigger problems then the guns I've lost...a fire resistent safe is just an added bonus!

Also, if someone has a really nice used one they are looking to get rid of, let me know via pm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

All I can say for sure is, get the biggest one you can afford or fit in your house. It will fill up quickly. Or for the sake of moving it, buy two smaller ones.


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

TSC has $200 off their "Wide Body" Cannon safe. $799. I'm thinking hard about this one.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/-3910204


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

cgwright said:


> TSC has $200 off their "Wide Body" Cannon safe. $799. I'm thinking hard about this one.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

It all comes down to how much you are comfortable spending.

I have 2 Liberty's. The first is middle of the road and has just guns in it. The 2nd is higher end with interior lighting, nicer interior, gun pockts in door, jewelry drawer etc... and is used for both guns and valuables.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

A pro is going to get into both real quick. I paid more attention to temp rating and fire ratings, since a real pro would have little problem cracking both. I consider my safe to be a good line of defense for fire, inquisitive children/teens and non-pro thieves that look for opportunity during a break in. If a pro hit my house, I expect I'll find an empty safe.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't get one with the digital keypad. Use the old fashioned dial ones. The electronic ones always malfunction sooner or later.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I know a guy who's crazy wife broke into his "Made in China" safe with a drill, a hammer and a pry bar, then pawned all his guns and coins for pennies on the dollar while he was out of town on business. If his trophy wife could get in, it's safe to say anyone who struggled to graduate 8th grade and has access to a drill, a hammer & a prybar could do the same, in a few minutes. 

Consider this:
Gun Safe Buyers Guide


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quack Addict said:


> I know a guy who's crazy wife broke into his "Made in China" safe with a drill, a hammer and a pry bar, then pawned all his guns and coins for pennies on the dollar while he was out of town on business. If his trophy wife could get in, it's safe to say anyone who struggled to graduate 8th grade and has access to a drill, a hammer & a prybar could do the same, in a few minutes.
> 
> Consider this:
> Gun Safe Buyers Guide


That's almost funny... That's the thing, every safe seller I've talked to said anyone who somewhat knows what they are doing can get into these so called "gun safes." I've also heard from numerous dealers that the only true fire protected safes are going to have poored concrete along with a few other items in the walls of the safe...that's what's making my decision tough. I am just hoping to come across someone looking to sell a good used safe at a reasonable price.

I've read that link about three times!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

It's been a while since I was in the market to buy a safe, and I'll leave your due dilligence research up to you, but if I recall correctly you want to to compare the fire ratings of the safe using the UL (Underwriters Laboratory) rating. This takes the safe manufacturer's _claims_ out of the picture and evaluates the safes using the standardized UL tests and grading scale.

Just because a safe says "fire rated" on it... okay... does that mean it can withstand 1200*F for 30 minutes while the inside temp doesn't exceed 160*f (or whatever) or does it mean some random fire test was run and the safe failed miserably? Both safes could be marketed as "fire rated" but one actually does something while the other doesn't.

Don't get too hung up on door construction in the safe. Ideally the more locking lugs the better, and X2 on buying a safe with a dial and NOT an electronic key pad. But in the grand scheme of things, a safe hack with any knowledge will go through the side or back, not the reinforced door...


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

RedM2 said:


> That's almost funny... That's the thing, every safe seller I've talked to said anyone who somewhat knows what they are doing can get into these so called "gun safes." I've also heard from numerous dealers that the only true fire protected safes are going to have poored concrete along with a few other items in the walls of the safe...that's what's making my decision tough. I am just hoping to come across someone looking to sell a good used safe at a reasonable price.
> 
> I've read that link about three times!


 I got sick of wating to come across someone looking to sell a good one at a reasonable price. So i got the 24 gun cannon from tsc. My wife went there on black friday , it was 699.99 and she got it for 450. Works for me.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's to hoping someone is looking to get rid of a nice safe! :cheers:


----------



## bike4500_3 (Jan 25, 2006)

p.m sent


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I just wanted to put it out there that I am still looking...


----------



## animalsrdelicious (Jul 30, 2006)

Sign up for dunhams email club and wait until they send you a 30% off coupon (has been a few come my way lately), wait for safe to have managers special on it since the coupon will work on that but not sale ad prices. I just got the 24 gun stackon with fire lining for $438 out the door. May not be the best safe but bottom line is if someone comes in to rob me they are going to at least have to do some work to get whats inside.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Maybe this video will help you decide on what you may want to buy.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Check out Able Safe in Pinconing, MI.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Maybe this video will help you decide on what you may want to buy.
> YouTube - Security on Sale Gun safe Prying video


Good video. If I had one of the cheapo Chinese safes, 
I'd be real afraid after watching that and probably sleeping with one eye open.

If I were looking for a safe today, I would look for a 20-30 year old fireproof that was built in the USA when quality was a part of safe construction.

I see good used ones fairly often at estate and sporting good auctions and sales.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

toots said:


> Check out Able Safe in Pinconing, MI.


I do miss not seeing Jennifer at Outdoorama....... :evilsmile


----------



## fishingfanatic (Jan 26, 2011)

RedM2 said:


> I've been looking to get a gun safe but everytime I think I know which to buy, I find something else or hear about something that changes my mind. Basically, I am curious as to what others think about a safe from Gander Mountain, Dunhams, Lowes, TSC, etc (Basically $500-$900)... versus a safe (non-knock-off Made in USA) from a local gun dealer/safe dealer ($900-$1500) such as Jay's, Michi-Gun, Williams Gun Sight, National Safe, Warren Safe, etc. Is it worth the extra money, or are both going to be defeated with a pry bar and crow bar? I am more concerned about burlary because lets face it, if my house burns down, I've got bigger problems then the guns I've lost...a fire resistent safe is just an added bonus!
> 
> Also, if someone has a really nice used one they are looking to get rid of, let me know via pm. Thanks in advance.


Spent some on this a few years ago. Searched out quality, pricing, security, fireproofing, options, etc..from all over. After careful comparisons-
Best I came up with was a Liberty Safe. They have a small store in Midland off US-10.
LIFETIME investment that you only want to buy once, so if you are buying one then make sure its exactly that.
Recommend looking at Consumer Reports Magazine safe ratings also. An hour at the library may help.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't go wrong with Liberty. Buy the largest you can afford. They tend to fill up quickly. Also, I like to leave a little space so my guns don't get any "safe rash". Have a professional move it in for you. No worries about cracked tile or damaged carpet. Check out Warren Safe. Moved mine in and I will never regret it. good luck.


----------



## fishingfanatic (Jan 26, 2011)

RJG 30- Agreed. I tried the save a buck routine. Not so much. Blew the tire on the dolly, scratched a few walls, doors, etc..& ended up with back ache for 7-10 days. My buddy that was helping, "lend a hand sort of speak". Probably not going to help again if I ever move .
Definnately have it delivered !


----------



## animalsrdelicious (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually that video made me feel better about my cheapo safe. That means two guys that know what they are doing would have to come to my house with two big pry bars and spend that much time plus some to get it unbolted from the concrete floor and out of the corner. And they must be coming just for my guns and know what they are doing in getting the safe open. For me I don't have enough value in my guns for it to be worth it. They would get more from taking other things out of my house which I don't need an extra rider to insure. Besides that two big guys could move one of them 500 pound safes out of the house just as quick or quicker than prying it open. Is a better safe worth it most definately but a person still has to think about what they really need and want it for. just my 2 cents


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for their help! I ended up spending a few hundred more than I initially planned, but I got a high end safe for significantly less then what they cost new...about 60% less then they are retailing for. Looks like my patience paid off! Thanks again.


----------

